

Linux-insides: Introduction to deferred interrupts - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/interrupts/interrupts-9.md

======
vezzy-fnord
The "Linux Insides" book is a great effort, however I consider it to be of
relatively limited use for conceptual understanding. It's more an annotated
tour of the source code, read out in a literal fashion. Probably quite useful
for aspiring kernel hackers to get acquainted with key data structures and
subsystems, but not much in the way of _a priori_ knowledge.

The LWN kernel index
([https://lwn.net/Kernel/Index/](https://lwn.net/Kernel/Index/)) has always
been much better at bridging the source code and the theory into good
technical articles.

~~~
gghh
I think the author wrote this series of articles to better understand the
kernel source code himself, an effort that I praise. It is probably the same
reason why most of us write blogs: our articles are much more interesting to
write than to read. The fact that somebody can find the "Linux insides"
articles useful is mostly a welcome side effect, not the original drive that
put them into existence. Again, this is only my personal understanding of the
author's intention, which I admire.

------
snvzz
Because turning them into messages (like Minix does) is too hard... /s

